# Official 2006 NBA Draft Discussion



## sheefo13

Just thought I would put up a thread where we all can discuss these Draft shinanigans... Last year we had a party. Wouldn't mind another, but im not mod anymore lol.


----------



## Avalanche

i'll be on here during the draft... unless the site basically explodes from too many active people, which is pretty likely lol.
very very curious to see how the top 5 picks will go and what the wolves will be left to select from.


----------



## JuX

Avalanche said:


> i'll be on here during the draft... unless the site basically explodes from too many active people, which is pretty likely lol.
> very very curious to see how the top 5 picks will go and what the wolves will be left to select from.


Not to worry, because they has improved their server so it might be unlikely to be exploded due to too many poster simaulteonously. I'll be busy biting my fingernails waiting eagerly to hear names being picked by each teams until us and then us.


----------



## sheefo13

Looks like the Rockets are moving into pick 5 instead of the Hawks meaning that there is a huge chance now that Morrison, Gay, and Roy will be picked in the top 5. It would have to go Aldridge, Bargnani, Morrison, Thomas, Roy in order for us to get Gay. So basically we can introduce Foye right now...


----------



## the main event

What do you guys think about taking R.Carney?
He's very athletic can play the SG/SF and seems very talnted and competitive.


----------



## JBoog35

not at #6, way too high...but I'd also say taking Foye at #6 is too high as well.


----------



## Avalanche

Carney is actually one of my favourite players in the draft, and i think hes got massive potential.
but i dont think he's worthy of the 6th pick at this point, maybe if we traded down to the rockets we get head (lol) and carney to stack the wings and then trade jaric/hassel/ricky for a Pg or big man.


----------



## the main event

Avalanche said:


> Carney is actually one of my favourite players in the draft, and i think hes got massive potential.
> but i dont think he's worthy of the 6th pick at this point, maybe if we traded down to the rockets we get head (lol) and carney to stack the wings and then trade jaric/hassel/ricky for a Pg or big man.


but like JBoog35 said,is Foye more worthy of the 6th pick than Carney?
Think of Carney at the small coming up after Hassel,or he can allso come after Davis(assuming he is not traded for the argument).
then with the second round picks we can nail a PG
and use a trade or MLE for a center.

it's amazing LOL every season it's the same,like we nobody on the starting five but KG.


----------



## Avalanche

the main event said:


> but like JBoog35 said,is Foye more worthy of the 6th pick than Carney?
> Think of Carney at the small coming up after Hassel,or he can allso come after Davis(assuming he is not traded for the argument).
> then with the second round picks we can nail a PG
> and use a trade or MLE for a center.
> 
> it's amazing LOL every season it's the same,like we nobody on the starting five but KG.


lol yeah pretty much.
well i dont think Foye should go in the top 6 either, i really dont want him to be honest.. not because i think hes a bad player, but because there are much better players on the board at number 6.
in all honesty i would preffer carney than foye.
id preffer marcus williams over both


----------



## Cyberwolf

My problem with Carney is that he really isn't that much bigger than McCants and the big problem we have with the SF spot is size. 

[sigh] Why is McHale insisting on reaching in this draft?


----------



## endora60

> Word is the Timberwolves hope to choose 6-foot-6 Brandon Roy of Washington with their No. 6 pick in Wednesday's NBA draft. Wolves coach Dwane Casey, left, who was an assistant for the SuperSonics, has known Roy since his high school days in Seattle but said that would not influence a decision.
> 
> _St. Paul Pioneer Press_


Laurie


----------



## oblivion

Yeah last year was fun until the site crapped out.

It seems in a lot of Mocks, we are going for Foye. But what do you think the wolves board looks like? I don't think Foye is #1 on their board. And depending on the mock, we are passing on players like Gay, Aldridge, Morrison, Bargnani. It wouldn't be the end of the world if we "reach" for Foye. But if we pass on players like Gay or Aldridge, I will be dissapointed.

Last year, my hope was for Danny Granger. and at the time we picked I wanted Warrick Granger Green or Wright all ahead of McCants, so who knows we may pass on someone good this year.


----------



## JBoog35

I wanted Granger or Green so bad last year, and they picked an undersized player, this year, if they pass on another tall player who can play well at his postion, Rudy Gay, I am not going to be happy. His size and skills will hurt players that are undersized and not as skilled. I don't understand managemant.


----------



## bruno34115

I really will only be upset if we pass on Morrison, Gay or Aldridge. I think Foye is a hell of a prospect. If you think its a reach, how far could we trade down? Boston is rumored to want him at 7 and Houston would surely take him at 8.


----------



## sheefo13

How abouot Marcus Williams guys? Very good point guard who is very smart and clutch. I would love a guy like Carney. I am just not sold on Foye man. I don't see why would draft him when we have other needs to fill.


----------



## JuX

Williams sounds good to me, considering if our expected top pick is gone before we ever had a chance to draft.


----------



## socco

The problem I have with Williams is simply that I don't think a rookie PG is going to be good for this team. Supposedly the Wolves think of Foye as a PG too. We could use some help at that position, but experience is the biggest need there. Still praying for Gay or Roy.


----------



## sheefo13

True. Brevin Knight would be a solid pick up at the right price. Mike James would be awsome but reminds me too much of Huddy. I must say, I have never been this stumped on a draft for as long as I have been following them like this one. I have no clue of who is going where right now.


----------



## Cyberwolf

I'd rather have Williams than Foye or Carney but the only one of the big 6 that I might take him over would be Thomas.


----------



## sheefo13

Well watching this draft special, Foye is growing on me but I would love Gay or Roy instead still.


----------



## bruno34115

Hate him or love him, Chad Ford still has good inside connections. In his final mock he has both Roy and Morrison falling to 6 with the Wolves picking up the 'stache. That would be incredible.


----------



## sheefo13

Well Blazers trade Telfair to Boston, so Portland could draft one of the big guys at 4 and hope Roy or someone drops to 7. Good news for us. Or they take Foye at 4.


----------



## socco

bruno34115 said:


> Hate him or love him, Chad Ford still has good inside connections.


Actually, from what I hear, he doesn't know a damn thing about this draft.


----------



## Cyberwolf

The suspense is killing me. This is great! Word on the street (DraftExpress Rd.) looks like Portland taking Aldridge at 4, Bargnani 1, Thomas 2, Morrison/Gay 3. If that plays out we would be able to pick from Morrison or Gay and Roy! Most scenarios that play out with Portland taking Aldridge or Roy lead to us getting a top talent. Sweet!

... Of course, McHale might pass on Morrison and Roy for Foye... but surely that wouldn't happen... right?


----------



## JuX

I'm all for drafting Gay.


----------



## Cyberwolf

Juxtaposed said:


> I'm all for drafting Gay.


Can I please second that?

Second!


----------



## bruno34115

What I have right now: 

1. Bargnani
2. Thomas
3. Gay
4. Aldridge
5. Sheldon 
6. MORRISON!!!!!


----------



## sheefo13

Well I know I will be around for posting for like the next few hours. From what I am hearing, Bargnani will go first then Aldridge 2nd. Then Gay will probably for 3 and morrison 4. Williams, Williams, or Foye could go to Atlanta. THen we can get Roy or Foye. I am losing desire for Morrison after hearing them compare him to Wally lol. It is a little similar, but it is just scaring me now.


----------



## moss_is_1

Well at this point I am highest on Gay, and would like to see Marcus Williams, Aldridge, Ty Thomas here as well, and Morrison might be alright.


----------



## Avalanche

sup ya'll
here i am, 8.30 in the mornin, hungover after gettin to sleep at 4, awake in the hope that mchale can add something decent to this team.
few more rumors going around involving the wolves now, trades with chicago, portland etc... will be very interesting to see where we end up picking, and who's still on the board.
too nervous for this ****


----------



## bruno34115

15 minutes baby!!!!


----------



## JuX

One minute left.


----------



## bruno34115

Its time, in 30 mins max, we will have our future.


----------



## JuX

5 more chances left...


----------



## bruno34115

No suprises here, Bargnani goes to T-Dot. Now it gets interesting, is it Thomas or Aldridge at 2.


----------



## JuX

Aldridge goes to Chicago with #2 pick.


----------



## bruno34115

So Portland gets Aldridge and Bulls are going to get Tyrus Thomas. Good, I didn't want Tyrus to fall to us.


----------



## bruno34115

AMMO goes third. This guarentees us Roy or Gay!!!!


----------



## Avalanche

tyrus will go number 4, all ends up on what the hawks will do at 5.
cmon mchale, get rudy into minnasota


----------



## moss_is_1

Looks like Gay will be there of course Atl loves those SFs :rofl:


----------



## bruno34115

I want Gay soo bad, but im pretty sure it will be either Roy or Foye.


----------



## JuX

It's up to Atlanta, dammit - but didnt they have Josh Smith?


----------



## the main event

Let Us All Hold Hands And Pray!!!

Gay Gay Gay Gay


----------



## bruno34115

ATL takes Sheldon Williams. This is all on McHale know, there are three great talents on the board. He can't really screw up IMO. I want Gay but I am expecting Roy.


----------



## the main event

yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

now if we don't take him im jumping of a building


----------



## Avalanche

Sheldon taken at 5, great news for the wolves!!!
room for error on this pick now.
rudy gay on the board, should be obvious


----------



## JuX

C'mon McHale.


----------



## bruno34115

My board is this:

1. Gay
2. Roy
3. Foye

But I think for McHale it is between Roy and Foye.


----------



## JuX

Gay is too good to be passed on to 7.


----------



## the main event

Either gay or roy would be great
but we really need this explosivness by gay badly.
we do need Roy too but not as much i belive cause we can nail a veteran PG.


----------



## moss_is_1

U better pick Gay McHale or I think the city will kill you!


----------



## bruno34115

Ya i couldn't live with a division rival getting Gay and Aldridge. Either way Portland is getting some serious talent.


----------



## bruno34115

The pick is in:

ROY!!!!!!!


----------



## JuX

what?


----------



## the main event

Roy-rooky Of The Year


----------



## JuX

Roy better prove me why he's worth the pick.


----------



## moss_is_1

bruno34115 said:


> The pick is in:
> 
> ROY!!!!!!!


?????


----------



## bruno34115

Like I said I would be happy with all three guys. Roy is going to be solid.


----------



## moss_is_1

I ****ing hate mchale :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## sheefo13

I like the pick. I would've loved it if we got Gay. But this lets Hassell play the 3 again. I guess in the future we could go with a three guard combo with McCants and Roy. Or Roy may play the pg position. Problem is, he is not an amazing defender. We will live though. Works well because we can get a solid SF and big man in the 2nd round.


----------



## sheefo13

bruno34115 said:


> Like I said I would be happy with all three guys. Roy is going to be solid.


Exactly. I would've loved Gay but now that I think about it, there will be guys like PJ Tucker and Steve Novak that may be there at our 2nd round picks.


----------



## bruno34115

Ya im thrilled right now. The only thing that pisses me off is that a divison rival is picking up two lottery picks in Aldridge and Foye.


----------



## sheefo13

But the Blazers expected to get Roy. So did the Rockets. So we sort of ruined their plans with Roy.


----------



## bruno34115

Regardless, they are both All Star talents IMO.


----------



## bruno34115

What the hell!??!? Memphis is getting Gay for Battier!?!


----------



## JuX

Holy ****... Rawse must be so thrilled.


----------



## bruno34115

Now the draft gets interesting, nobody knows what Golden State will do...


----------



## bruno34115

It was O'Bryant like it was slated up until like a week ago. Congrats to the Minnesota kid.


----------



## bruno34115

What!?!?!


----------



## sheefo13

No Way!!!! We are trading Roy??????? For Foye? So I am hoping we are getting someone also here.


----------



## Avalanche

WTF!! Roy for Foye??

what the hell is the point of that


----------



## Avalanche

there better be more to this deal than a 1 for 1 swap if it happens.

we got brandon roy, we coulda had gay,

dont trade for foye if your getting nothing else in return..
the blazers are in our division, why on earth would you go doing them favours by trading them the player they wanted all along for nothing?


----------



## sheefo13

I am hoping we are getting another 2nd round pick or something here because I don't like this idea of just swapping. This could turn into the Ray Allen Marbury deal.


----------



## bruno34115

I don't get it. Why would Mchale f*** with us like that. If he wanted Foye why would you give T-Wolve fans a half hour to be excited with Roy. What are we getting from Portland?!?


----------



## Avalanche

eerily similar aspects to allan/marbury deal.
i dont want a second rounder really, we've got them already
we need players, would of preffered to trade down with the hornets and taken williams at 12


----------



## bruno34115

Maybe we will get to dump off a big salary (Jaric) or move into the end of the first round.


----------



## socco

This is just pathetic. For once McHale finally makes a good move, and then 10 minutes later he goes and ****s it up. I can't believe this.


----------



## bruno34115

Ya WTF!?! I have no problem with Foye (you all know im a huge fan of his) but why don't you just take him streight up at 6. Its looking like its streight up, which is the most ridiculous thing i have ever heard.


----------



## bruno34115

That s*** is so unprofessional. Think of the roller coaster that Foye must be on right now. Getting picked by Boston, knowing he was a Blazer than getting traded to the Timberwolves.


----------



## moss_is_1

We better get a pick or something this is the dumbest thing I've seen I mean wtf we could have picked foye instead of Roy if we really wanted him!


----------



## bruno34115

Cash Considerations!?!?


----------



## Cyberwolf

Confirmed. With all due respect to McHale (none, obviously) this is complete and utter shullbit.


----------



## Avalanche

DAMN!
theres the official announcement.
im not hating on foye... but brandon roy is going to be a much better player IMO
and just cash considerations ???
mchale may just have managed to blow this again


----------



## moss_is_1

I hope Glen Taylor realizes how big of a ******* his GM is.


----------



## bruno34115

Just take Randy Foye streight up with the 6th pick! I don't get why all of this was necessary, oh ya we needed the cash considerations. What a joke, McHale never suprises me.


----------



## moss_is_1

bruno34115 said:


> Just take Randy Foye streight up with the 6th pick! I don't get why all of this was necessary, oh ya we needed the cash considerations. What a joke, McHale never suprises me.


He needs the money once he gets fired 2morrow. *prays*


----------



## Avalanche

i think we could have got more but...

pacers take williams then the tinsley + (?) for ricky davis may go through?


----------



## Avalanche

maybe not lol.. williams slipping badly.

second rounder thoughts?


----------



## JuX

That worthless move by McHale has disgusten me more.

:curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## bruno34115

Hopefully we can package some of our seconds to move back into the first round.


----------



## moss_is_1

Avalanche said:


> maybe not lol.. williams slipping badly.
> 
> second rounder thoughts?


Trade our 2nd rounders to get him!!!


----------



## moss_is_1

Hooray not Marcus but Shawne.

EDIT: 1500 posts :banana:


----------



## moss_is_1

Alexawho?


----------



## moss_is_1

Quincy Douby to the Kings....Kinda suprising


----------



## bruno34115

Atleast were not the Knicks. Renaldo Balkman at 20. That's hilarious, I thought he would go undrafted.


----------



## moss_is_1

bruno34115 said:


> Atleast were not the Knicks. *Renaldo Balkman * at 20. That's hilarious, I thought he would go undrafted.


Who? Oh well it's the Knick what ya expect.


----------



## Avalanche

williams finally goes to the nets.. nice pick up.
another trade rumor after the break ...

awaiting our second round picks... dee brown or james white hopefully IMO


----------



## sheefo13

Well our 2nd round pick is coming up and there are possibilities. I would love a couple of guys here. Steve Novak, Alexander Johnson, Paul Davis or PJ Tucker. PLEASE stay away from Augustine!!! Also don't go with Leon Powe. Preferably, I would like to see us take Alexander Johnson and Steve Novak.


----------



## sheefo13

Oh yeah James White wouldn't be bad either.


----------



## abwowang

am i the only fan of daniel gibson?..

i'd rather have gibson than white or dee brown...

man y does ESPN keep doggin on Blazers?.. i think they just got the best players of the draft... lamarcus and broy.. wow. nice.

im still pissed we past up on gay and obryant.. ugh..


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah ur Gibson's only fan lol. They are getting mad because they are making deals that they didn't need to get the players they got.


----------



## sheefo13

DAMN!!!!!!!! Novak gets picked. well if we can get Alexander Johnson that would be a huge steal.


----------



## sheefo13

Okay good Solomon Jones was picked by the Hawks meaning 1 of the following 3 guys will be there: Alexander Johnson, Paul Davis, and Pj Tucker. Or we can go international. But I really want Alexander Johnson.


----------



## sheefo13

And There goes Davis....


----------



## sheefo13

And there goes Tucker  .... Man. So we can take Alexander Johnson and possibily a guy like Gansby too now.


----------



## sheefo13

Craig Smith is a guy I forgot about but we couldve got him later.... We shouldve taken Johnson though. Good pick otherwise. Hopefully we can still take him or Hassan Adams or Gansy but now augustine


----------



## moss_is_1

Double post.


----------



## moss_is_1

Craig Smith I'm a big fan of altho he's a smaller forward he really can ball. Bobby Jones is a great guy hopefully he can show he has some offensive game cuz he's the best defender in the draft.


----------



## Avalanche

craig smith and bobby jones.... meh

jones might make the roster 

disappointing draft IMO


----------



## socco

Don't like the Smith pick at all, but I'm very happy with Jones. Pick up Paul Millsap at 57 and I might make it through the night.


----------



## abwowang

hmm.. not a big fan of our second round picks.. 

ugh.. 

im disappointed with minny this offseason thus far. they better be making some DAMN good moves soon... i wonder what KG is thinking...


----------



## JuX

Meh.


----------



## Avalanche

well jones wont be making the roster

to the 6'ers for a future second rounder and cash

im in quite the **** mood at the moment, better be some trades coming up this off-season


----------



## endora60

sheefo13 said:


> But the Blazers expected to get Roy. So did the Rockets. So we sort of ruined their plans with Roy.


Nobody's ruining anything for the Blazers tonight :laugh: God, they're like the Monster That Ate the '06 Draft. Who'da thunk those brain-deads up there in Portland could do this much?

Laurie


----------



## socco

My God, every time we make a good pick we screw it up 15 minutes later. This is just insane!


----------



## endora60

abwowang said:


> i wonder what KG is thinking...


How much he hates his life.

Laurie


----------



## JuX

*bangs head on the table*

*thumps*

.... there goes a long silence....


----------



## Avalanche

im hoping they dont interview mchale... or something is getting thrown through my tv


----------



## JuX

I think they're going after some more cash.


----------



## JuX

socco said:


> Don't like the Smith pick at all, but I'm very happy with Jones. Pick up Paul Millsap at 57 and I might make it through the night.


Um, you're not making it through the night.


----------



## socco

This draft is just insane. I was so happy when we took Roy, I thought it was too good to be true. The moment I heard there was a big trade, I just knew Roy was gone. Then I was just as happy when we took Jones. The disapointment of the 1st round got me so down that I would be thrilled with a 2nd round pick. But soon after that I got a feeling he'd be traded for Allan Ray and cash. Then I hear those words again, "We have another trade". Again I knew it was us, and I knew it was Jones. It's scary.


----------



## socco

Juxtaposed said:


> Um, you're not making it through the night.


I'm actually happy that he didn't fall to us, because I just know we'd turn around and trade him, and I don't think I could take that again.


----------



## Avalanche

some greek fool who will stay in greece

yes!!!!


----------



## JuX

This got to be the worst draft ever.


----------



## abwowang

yes^^ how sad.


so allen ray went undrafted?..


----------



## Avalanche

abwowang said:


> yes^^ how sad.
> 
> 
> so allen ray went undrafted?..


it would appear so.
would have preffered him with our last pick


----------



## abwowang

yea shoots lights out. 

oh well... we all kno minny. 

what a disappointing night... 

BYE.


----------



## sheefo13

I don't see why everyone is so dissapointed. This is actually a good draft. Foye brings toughness to our team and will play the 1 and 2 for us. I am bummed that we traded Jones, but we have Hassell and Foye as perimeter defenders. yeah he will probably be a steal, but oh well. Foye is capable of being a spark plug for us. We get a good rebounder and we get a good center we could turn to if we do not resign Griffin.


----------



## oblivion

What a waste of all those 2nd rounders.
I would have loved Dee Brown & Pittsnoggle at 36 & 37. Or Marquinhos or Millsap. Instead we get a smaller Gary Trent and a future nobody (2nd from philly) and some greek guy who will never touch these shores. Christ we could have at least nabbed Pittsnoggle at 57. The only one of 3 that was mildly intriguing (Jones) we ended up trading. Ugh.

I think the whole Foye-Roy thing backfired on us. I think we may have had something set up with Houston or other team who coveted Roy, and then they were to draft Foye for us, but Since we screwed Portland by taking their guy, they screwed us by taking our guy. I guess in the end we got who we wanted for a cheaper contract (#7 money vs. #6 money) & some spending cash to line Taylor's pocket.

Lets hope we can get something done on the trade front, cause I give our overall draft a "C-"


----------



## sheefo13

Why go with Dee Brown when u have Bracey Wright and Foye all there? Pittsnogle is gonna be a nothing. The center we got is actually decent. His only problems is that he isn't an amazing athlete. Smith is an amazing rebounder that could potentially be brought in for that reason. We are a terrible rebounding team, so they adress a need there.


----------



## socco

sheefo13 said:


> Why go with Dee Brown when u have Bracey Wright and Foye all there? Pittsnogle is gonna be a nothing. The center we got is actually decent. His only problems is that he isn't an amazing athlete. Smith is an amazing rebounder that could potentially be brought in for that reason. We are a terrible rebounding team, so they adress a need there.


Smith is like 6'6", he's not a center. If you want a rebounder Paul Millsap, who led the NCAA in rebounding all 3 of his seasons, was sitting right there for the taking.


----------



## sheefo13

Millsap played in the WAC for god's sake. Smith played in a respectable confrence with respectable big men. He put up points against them. He put down rebounds against them. Yeah he is small but is gonna bring toughness and productivity to the floor. Madsen and Reed just bring the toughness.


----------



## abwowang

millisap wouldve been awesome...


----------



## bruno34115

I just wish we would've picked up either one of the Iowa State guards.


----------



## JBoog35

I wish McHale would trade himself to the blazers for cash


----------



## Avalanche

JBoog35 said:


> I wish McHale would trade himself to the blazers for cash


i'd trade him for an egg and an old xmas card.
hell, ill clean the entire blazers stadium single handidly after the game if theyll take mchale off our hands
dudes last off-season to get things done before KG loses it IMO... (it being his sanity, not his play)
better be some trades brewing


----------



## bruno34115

Ya we really gotta get rid of McHale's bum a**. Atleast we don't have Isaeh Thomas as our GM and Ronaldo Balkman as our pick.


----------



## abwowang

yea... i guess we could be thankful for that.. haha


----------



## socco

sheefo13 said:


> Millsap played in the WAC for god's sake. Smith played in a respectable confrence with respectable big men. He put up points against them. He put down rebounds against them. Yeah he is small but is gonna bring toughness and productivity to the floor. Madsen and Reed just bring the toughness.


So anybody who plays in the WAC doesn't count? No player in NCAA history has led the country in rebounding 3 straight years. He had more rebounds in his 3 years than Smith did in his 4 years. An extra 38 games for Smith, and an extra 1175 minutes. That's not just luck, Millsap is a vastly superior rebounder.


----------



## JBoog35

I agree, I would have rather had Milsap than Smith.


----------



## sheefo13

I agree, but Smith is not a terrible pick. We had thought McCants and Wright were gonna be total scrubs last year. Both ended up being phenominal. What I am saying is that, as much as a lot of us here are totally down on who we drafted, these guys have talent that they saw. Smith is capable of putting up gigantic games. The ONLY knock against him is his height. That is the ONLY reason why he is said to a 2nd rounder. Now if Craig Smith was 6'11'', he would be a top 5 pick. I know he is 6'6". But Earl Boykins happens to dominate games at 5'5". Millsap is not capable of putting up huge games. I know his numbers but Smith put up similar numbers in a far stronger confrence and he happens to be smaller. Now Millsap may of been the better pick, but IMO Smith has the better Chance of being a solid contributer for this team.


----------



## Cyberwolf

I just can't get past trading Roy for Foye basically straight up. Maybe I'm wrong and Roy will be a bust and Foye won't be a shoot first tweener who shoots 40% from the field for his career. I certainly hope I'm wrong, it wouldn't be the first time, but this just feels like Ndudi Ebi/Josh Howard all over again.

I keep thinking about what a young duo Roy and McCants would have been and then I'm back to being digusted at McHale.

Honestly, I have no idea why he is still in charge of anything.

(Sorry for the ranting/venting/emoness)


----------



## JBoog35

Cyberwolf said:


> I just can't get past trading Roy for Foye basically straight up. Maybe I'm wrong and Roy will be a bust and Foye won't be a shoot first tweener who shoots 40% from the field for his career. I certainly hope I'm wrong, it wouldn't be the first time, but this just feels like Ndudi Ebi/Josh Howard all over again.
> 
> I keep thinking about what a young duo Roy and McCants would have been and then I'm back to being digusted at McHale.
> 
> Honestly, I have no idea why he is still in charge of anything.
> 
> (Sorry for the ranting/venting/emoness)


We got a million dollars, which I am told matches Miles and Jaric's contracts, this is a wait and see, if we get Miles after July 1 as rumored, then it was for something. If we don't, we still got 1 mil and the player the team all along wanted, all but Casey who fell in love with Roy when he coached in Seattle, and because Roy plays great D.


----------



## Avalanche

JBoog35 said:


> *We got a million dollars, which I am told matches Miles and Jaric's contracts*, this is a wait and see, if we get Miles after July 1 as rumored, then it was for something. If we don't, we still got 1 mil and the player the team all along wanted, all but Casey who fell in love with Roy when he coached in Seattle, and because Roy plays great D.


now that i did not know! cheers

thats a good sign actually, hopefully the jaric/darius trade goes through:
Roy + Jaric for Foye + Miles
looks a hell of a lot better (maybe could have waited and made the above trade in one go later on)


----------



## Cyberwolf

Wait, I'm slow today apparently. What does the $$ have to do with Jaric and Miles? If there was money going to be part of that trade then couldn't we just have included it in that trade?


----------



## socco

The money is nothing more than extra cash in Taylor's pocket. Dwane Casey said that hopefully it could turn into other players down the road, but that's complete BS. Cash has nothing to do with matching salaries in trades, it has no affect on any potential Jaric/Miles trade.


----------



## qwertyu

Avalanche said:


> some greek fool who will stay in greece
> 
> yes!!!!


I'm sorry but that's a very ignorant post. Would you like it if I called you an australian fool (even though you obviously deserve it after making such an ignorant post)?


----------



## JuX

qwertyu said:


> I'm sorry but that's a very ignorant post. Would you like it if I called you an australian fool (even though you obviously deserve it after making such an ignorant post)?


It was during the draft night, he was only venting in frustration when they didn't go like planned or as we thought.


----------



## Avalanche

qwertyu said:


> I'm sorry but that's a very ignorant post. Would you like it if I called you an australian fool (even though you obviously deserve it after making such an ignorant post)?


deserve it?? hahaha man internationals really dont get aussie humor/vocab i guess.
i dont know the guy, im not calling him a fool in the true sense of the word, in reality all i was pointing out that he was someone i personally hadnt heard much about and wasnt going to make a difference to this team, and... as juxta said i really wasnt in the best mood due to the draft up until that point.
no offense intended, or taken by your reply.. watch your mouth though, im far from ignorant.


----------

